# Hilton Elara



## glenc (Jan 15, 2013)

Does anyone know how to book the Hilton Elara in Las Vegas?  It is not on the reservation system for the club.  Any advice?  Thanks


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 16, 2013)

It is currently only available via hilton.com as a hotel booking, or via II as a Westgate exchange. 

They have to redecorate and complete the rooms to HGVC standards and only then they will be putting it into HGVC system. 

When I was there in September they were not yet selling units, I think that they have started now. 

So you will have to wait a bit longer.  Try calling HGVC and ask if they have any updates on when inventory will land.


----------



## vegasVIP (Jan 16, 2013)

I attended a Vegas owner update last month.  They are selling Elara and Elites can book into there now. Non Elites have to wait until June to book in.  What I was told.


----------



## mikesleone (Jan 16, 2013)

Not totally true.

I'm an Elite and called yesterday (Jan 15th) to book Elara.  I was told it's not available for any HGVC members at this time and they don't know when it will be.

This is extremely annoying since the new 2013 guide specifically states that "In 2013, reservations are available exclusively to Owners of this resort and Club Members with Elite status."


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 16, 2013)

It's cheaper to pay cash, why use points?

http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/ne...tel-center-strip-LASCSGV/offers/100035702.htm

I stayed in Dec, 1 Br Plus was $115 night cash price.


----------



## mikesleone (Jan 16, 2013)

Because I have a lot of HGVC Club points to use up.

Why pay $115+ cash per night when I have plenty of HGVC Club points to use?


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 17, 2013)

mikesleone said:


> Because I have a lot of HGVC Club points to use up.
> 
> Why pay $115+ cash per night when I have plenty of HGVC Club points to use?



I meant if you must stay at Elara it is cheaper to book hilton.com and claim your 25% HH bonus as elite rather than the poor conversion of HGVC points.  Obviously if you are flush with points stay at one of the other HGVC properties with them.


----------



## mikesleone (Jan 17, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> I meant if you must stay at Elara it is cheaper to book hilton.com and claim your 25% HH bonus as elite rather than the poor conversion of HGVC points.  Obviously if you are flush with points stay at one of the other HGVC properties with them.



Ah yes, this I totally agree with.

Let's just hope they open Elara for club point reservations early in 2013 as they've said they would.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Jan 17, 2013)

what about (HGVC @) trump? accepting exchanges yet? will be best TS deal in vegas. although location is negative.


----------



## whatsburning (Jan 18, 2013)

mikesleone said:


> Ah yes, this I totally agree with.
> 
> Let's just hope they open Elara for club point reservations early in 2013 as they've said they would.



No such luck... I just got off the phone with the "counselors" and she said they won't start taking points reservations for Elara and Trump until 2014 at the earliest.  Only current owners for the properties (I guess that's Westgate owners) can book now.


----------



## presley (Jan 26, 2013)

I saw a post on Mouseowners from someone who has stayed there via RCI exchange.  He made it sound so good, that I looked on the club site to see about booking a weekend, but it says only owners of that resort can book there during 2013.   Makes me wonder how he got an RCI exchange into it.  Maybe I'll be better off using RCI to stay there.  
http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/Elite.aspx#details/index&resortId=35&backFunctionality=0


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Jan 31, 2013)

whatsburning said:


> No such luck... I just got off the phone with the "counselors" and she said they won't start taking points reservations for Elara and Trump until 2014 at the earliest.  Only current owners for the properties (I guess that's Westgate owners) can book now.



Which exactly does this mean? You cannot call until 2014? Or you can call later in 2013 but dates won't be available except for 2014 reservations (dates in 2014)?   

Also, I thought that HGVC has been selling and refurbing units in Elara since mid 2012?


----------



## loosefeet (Feb 1, 2013)

*So, why are there resales at Elara on EBay*

What are the resale units I am seeing on EBay?  Are they HGVC or not?


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 1, 2013)

loosefeet said:


> What are the resale units I am seeing on EBay?  Are they HGVC or not?



They are the cursed and orphaned Tower of Terror Wastegates. You may want to steer clear.


----------



## presley (Feb 1, 2013)

loosefeet said:


> What are the resale units I am seeing on EBay?  Are they HGVC or not?



I think many of them are not.  If it doesn't say that it is worth XXX amount of points, then it is most likely just an old non-converted contract.


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 1, 2013)

GeorgeJ. said:


> Also, I thought that HGVC has been selling and refurbing units in Elara since mid 2012?



They are probably selling the true HGVC units as pre-construction with 2014 as first use year, I think there are empty floors where new units are being built.  I doubt if they spend anything refurbing the Westgate units for a long time, it's not like they are short of sales inventory.


----------

